# Fresh Pineapple



## goodgiver (Jan 13, 2005)

A neighbor gave us 8 things of fresh pineapple.  I don't know, are they called heads or what ?   Now, does any body have any suggestions as to what I can do with them...   Can you freeze pineapple ?


----------



## Claire (Jan 13, 2005)

Have a luau!  I've been told pineapple doesn't freeze well, never tried it.  Make pina coladas, hollow them out and use as a bowl for a fruit salad, put chunks in stir fries, use as decoration (you can pull out center leaves and insert a candle, or just put a few at the center of your table) and throw away when they start attracting fruit flies.  If luaus aren't your thing, have a sixties party and make pineapple upside cake.  

I've never heard of pineapples called anything but a pineapple (as opposed to a head or anything else), in otherwords, 5 pineapples are just that.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

Pineapple banana milk shakes, just toss everyting in the blender with some vanilla ice cream & milk.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

Toss some finely diced pineapple with diced jalapeno, onion, cilantro and red pepper for a nice salsa on pork or fish.

Here's another different idea:

Chilled Pineapple and Pear Soup

1 large pineapple, ripe, leaves reserved, peeled, cored, and cut into chunks 
3 pears, peeled, halved, and cored 
2 cups cooled camomile tea 
1/2 cup fragrant dessert wine (recommended: Muscat de Beaumes de Venise or Sauternes) 
Honey 
Freshly squeezed lemon juice

In a food processor, combine the pineapple and pear chunks. Puree until smooth and strain through a fine sieve into a bowl. Add the tea and wine and mix. Add honey and lemon juice a little bit at a time to taste. Chill until very cold. Serve in bowls or martini glasses, garnishing each bowl with 2 pineapple leaves, sticking up like rabbit ears.


----------



## goodgiver (Jan 13, 2005)

*Pineapple*

Thanks everyone for all the info.  You have been very helpful.


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2005)

or you can send them to me


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah - a "thingie" is called a pineapple. If you have 1 thingie it is a pineapple, if you have 8 thingies then you have 8 pineapples.

I loved crewsk's recipe better the way I read it the first time (before I did a double take and read it correctly):

Pineapple banana milk shakes, just toss everyting in the blender with some VODKA ice cream & milk.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey that would work too Michael! I like your idea much better than mine!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

You know I just HAVE to put this in our new fruit forum!!! lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

Make some pineapple salsa to go with some teriyaki chicken or one of those skinny teriyaki pork tenderloins - or make some fish tacos and add the pineapple salsa.

Hollar if you want a recipe.


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 14, 2005)

Pineapple sorbet

Pineapple chutney

Pineaple and chicken Ceylonese curry


----------



## wasabi (Jan 14, 2005)

*Pineapple Upsidedown Cake*


----------



## wasabi woman (Jan 14, 2005)

Pineapple Jam 

6 cups pineapple pieces, chopped 
3 cups sugar 
1 cup water 
1/2 cup lemon, sliced 

Take a large saucepan and place over a high heat.
Add the pineapple pieces, lemon slices, sugar and water. 
Stir well while bringing to boil. 
Let the mixture boil for half an hour until it thickens. 
Remove any scum that may rise to the surface with a ladle. 
Pour, boiling hot, into hot canning jars. 
Adjust caps. Process 10-15 minutes. 
Yield about 3 half-pints.

Good Luck!


----------



## Raine (Jan 14, 2005)

cut into wedges, drizzle some honey over the wedges. Let sit for about 30 minutes and then grill.


----------



## Claire (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh, I didn't mention, pineapple is good on the grill.  Marinade some meat with a teryaki or Korean marinade and cook as your first course.  Then brush spears (much easier than circles) of pineapple with a bit of a nut-based or neutral oil (what I'm getting at here is olive oil won't do it, but plain veg oil is ok, and the nut oils will be delish), then grill the pineapple.  It won't take long.  If you're serving for desert, have some dark sugar and after you turn the first time, sprinkle a little on the pineapple while the other side is browning.  You can serve with vanilla ice cream.  The plain grilled pineapple can just be served as a side dish with the meal.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2005)

Cassis is also good brushed on pineapple rings and then grilled - brushing occasionally while grilling.

Rainee (yum on the honey)


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2005)

OK this is a pretty boring answer, but sometimes simple is a good thing. Eat it as is.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 14, 2005)

Exactly what I was thinking, geebs.  Can't beat fresh pineapple in all its juicy glory.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2005)

Great minds think alike Mudbug


----------



## mudbug (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## amber (Jan 14, 2005)

as an appetizer, you take a chunk of pineapple and a small chunk of sharp cheddar cheese and stick them on a toothpick.  The sweet pineapple and the sharp cheddar go great together.  

This may sound weird, but I've made a casserole out of beef hot dogs, baked beans, and chunks of pineapple.  You slice the hot dog up, and add the rest and bake for about 30 minutes at 350 degrees.  Sure hot dogs are not healthy, but this dish is really yummy.  

I also like making a fresh fruit salad using pineapple and all my favorite fruits.  I use pineapple, pears, oranges, nectarines, strawberries, and red and green grapes.  The oranges and pineapple have alot of juice which makes the salad taste great.  Too bad I cant find any good fruit this time of year.  

Oh and here is one of my favorites for using pineapple.  Slice it into rings, not chunks, and sprinkle with light brown sugar and grill on a grill pan or on your outdoor grill (who cares if its winter, its good anytime!)  The brown sugar carmelizes on the pineapple, oh so yummy!

Smoothies are good too.  Just add your pineapple chunks to a blender, along with other favorite fruits, add ice, fruit juice of your choice, and drink...might be good with a splash of rum if your of age of course!

Pineapple upside down cake is fantastic too as some here have mentioned.


----------



## honeybee (Jan 31, 2005)

I purchased one and cut it. (Actually, my daughter cut it as I have a sore wrist.) I put it in the fridge. MMMMMM. DELICIOUS. Just eat it plain for a tasty dessert.


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2005)

My favorite is also on the grill,
but I prefer to soak it in beef broth, as well as onion wedges, and red bell pepper slices...and grill it them together.

(How thoughtful to send all that pineapple!)


----------



## quidscribis (Feb 4, 2005)

You can try it dipped in sweetened condensed milk.  But don't have too much of it - it can loosen things up a bit.

Or mix up some salt with chili powder (not the dark brown stuff, the bright red stuff) and dip pineapple into that.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

I had never thought about grilling pineapple.  That sounds interesting!

 Barbara


----------

